# 寝だめ



## Pacerier

I was reading this tutorial :

●寝だめはできない
= Nedame wa dekinai.
= You can’t store up sleep.


I've checked WWWJDIC for 寝だめ but it doesn't look like it's a word. I was wondering how do we parse the sentence 寝だめはできない ?


----------



## Aoyama

You know that 寝だめ is written 寝溜め, which can give a better clue of its meaning. If you google 寝だめ, you will see many forums or articles dealing with this. To "store up sleep" is one option for translation (tameru = save, store). There are a few verbs or locutions with 溜め in Japanese : kaidame (kau : buy) stock up etc.


----------



## Pacerier

Heys cool, btw do people usually write it as 寝だめ or 寝溜め ?


----------



## Aoyama

Probably 寝だめ as nowadays use of kanjis is declining, but the correct way (and what appears in the dictionary) is 寝溜め.


----------



## Pacerier

Heys which dictionary do you use?

I use WWWJDIC and it doesn't have either 寝溜め nor 寝だめ.


----------



## 涼宮

Pacerier said:


> Heys which dictionary do you use?
> 
> I use WWWJDIC and it doesn't have either 寝溜め nor 寝だめ.



You can find it here http://dic.yahoo.co.jp/dsearch?p=%E5%AF%9D%E6%BA%9C%E3%82%81&stype=0&dtype=3


----------



## Aoyama

I use the 広辞苑, but any Japanese-Japanese dictionary will have this entry.


----------



## Pacerier

Is there an online version of the 広辞苑 ?


----------



## Aoyama

The only thing I know is here : http://www.iwanami.co.jp/kojien/ , and there is a CD-Rom version. If you are a student at some university, it must have it (at the library). There are other Japanese dictionaries, even good Japanese-Chinese dictionaries, some of them made in China or Taiwan, where you will certainly find this word.


----------



## Pacerier

Do you think 研究社 is better or 広辞苑?


----------



## Aoyama

Both are respectable. Maybe this discussion should continue by PM (off-topic).


----------

